

AirPair Partners w 20+ startups for Instant API Integration Help - jkresner
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/airpair-api-partnerships/

======
shiftb
Great list of partners. I wonder if those companies will be seeding experts
with their employees or if they're actually reaching out to their own
communities?

~~~
jkresner
The mature companies all have experts from their eco-systems, the younger
one's that want more customer interaction and development have put in-house
members forward.

------
mrmch
We're (sendwithus.com) proud to be a partner -- I think this is really huge,
having implemented many of these API's before. Just knowing what's possible
with a product/API can be difficult, and pulling in an outside expert can
really help at that.

I think it's also a really awesome way for a startup like us to test if
there's value in us having services that share our subject matter expertise.

~~~
aerosmile
Glad to be working together!

------
dnsbty
This is awesome news. Even though most of the APIs are really well documented,
AirPair would be very useful for getting help with fixing those little bugs
with integration that can take hours to figure out. I would have loved
something like this when I was working on a project with Twitter's API a
couple months ago.

~~~
aerosmile
Great feedback - sounds like Twitter would be a great partner as well.

------
jkresner
Announcement details and partners list => [http://airpa.ir/api-
partners](http://airpa.ir/api-partners)

A survey on Api usage we're doing today => [http://airpa.ir/2014-q1-api-
survey](http://airpa.ir/2014-q1-api-survey)

------
songzme
At TokBox, we get many requests for help integrating our API to add live video
chat into existing products. I think that AirPair's expert integration will be
a great resource to offload some of that work to our community who are already
familiar with our platform.

~~~
aerosmile
It's also a great way to endorse the community developers who you know are
top-notch and have worked hard to establish themselves as leaders in your
community.

------
raywu
Is this sort of like, One API rule them all?

Does AirPair offer SDK for apps integration?

~~~
aerosmile
We're currently focused on just building the best network of experts.
Developing products to streamline the help of our experts will be a part of
stage 2 (great suggestion btw!!).

------
joemellin
Looks cool! Would be interesting to see what the average request is for /
which api has the highest demand for help.

I wonder if the companies would put some cash in to subsidize the starting of
integration. Like first hour free.

~~~
aerosmile
The most popular API request right now is Stripe. I find this interesting,
since their API is one of the best documented ones out there. It's just a
reflection of how high in demand they are.

------
ironchef253
With so many APIs...the company with the best DUX will win more developers.
Offering services like this cant hurt.

~~~
aerosmile
Yep, we hope that we can contribute to the popularity of our partners' APIs by
helping them establish a healthy developer ecosystem and empower their
developers to build businesses on top of those APIs.

